

DuckDuckGo vs. Google Infographic - surfthesky
http://optilocal.org/duck-duck-go-vs-google-the-infographic/

======
geekymartian
The viewer of the infographic is terrible, post a large png please.

~~~
seszett
Yeah, the first thing I did was looking for the original PNG, here it is:

[http://optilocal.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03/DuckduckGO_f...](http://optilocal.org/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03/DuckduckGO_final-01.jpg)

------
jalada
I don't know whether it's search habits, or what, but 80% of searches I do on
DuckDuckGo I look at the results, sigh, and prepend !google.

~~~
teaneedz
I find that I get more relevant answers with DDG, but in the rare cases where
I need a look at Google, I just append !sp to my search term. For the sake of
privacy and just to support a search engine that is fighting tracking, I'll
gladly give 3-4 extra keystrokes to support it.

------
beefsack
The scale on the "searches" graph is horrible, some sort of broken linear
scale which makes it impossible to gauge growth or make any useful comparison.
They really need logarithmic scale there.

~~~
vinay427
I'm not even sure how to read the number of annual searches from this graph.
Why is there a different scale for Google vs. DuckDuckGo...?

~~~
xkarga00
They probably want to point out the growth rate of DuckDuckGo, something that
would be impossible if they compared against Google's rates.

~~~
beefsack
Logarithmic scale solves that problem if you're interested in the rate of
growth.

------
mkr-hn
I give DDG a shot every once in a while, then go back to Google when I realize
I have to put !g in there most of the time just to get a good result. It
obviously works better for _someone_ , but that someone is not me. The
privacy-from-the-NSA angle is uncompelling when DDG is affected by the same
laws that make my data on Google vulnerable. If DDG were being forced to log,
they wouldn't be able to tell you.

~~~
teaneedz
The compelling part for me is the anti-tracking and anti-monetization of every
data point. Personally, I prefer being outside of a bubble too.

------
superplussed
Frankly, I'd prefer less anonymization in my search results. It's always
annoying to me when I type in some programming related but generic sounding
query, and the first programming result is at the bottom of the page.

Google should know me better than that by now.

------
daddykotex
The infographic is siding with DuckDuckGo very much...

